# STOLEN: Bates Innova dressage saddle (17")/Collegiate bridle



## FestiveFuzz (2 November 2014)

Have you or anyone you know bought a Bates Innova dressage saddle size 0 (17") in the past week?

This along with my eskadron lilac and grey stipe polo pad and matching bandages, collegiate black comfort bridle with neue schule eggbutt trans angled lozenge (5.5") and shires black full size breastplate were stolen from our yard in guildford on the evening of Tuesday 21st October.
Financial reward for anyone who provides information that leads to the recovery of my tack or the prosecution of the person that saw fit to steal my tack.


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (2 November 2014)

I'm afraid I've got no information about their whereabouts but the Eskadron stuff is very rare and sought after in lilac now so will point you in the direction of any I find for sale.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (2 November 2014)

MyDogIsAnIdiot said:



			I'm afraid I've got no information about their whereabouts but the Eskadron stuff is very rare and sought after in lilac now so will point you in the direction of any I find for sale.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks so much! I suspect that's very much the reason it was taken, the saddle also took the best part of 9 months to find in a size 0. So annoying when you work so hard for these things only to have someone think it's perfectly ok to just waltz off with them.


----------



## Meandtheboys (5 November 2014)

Long shot - pm sent - advert spotted


----------



## Crompers (29 December 2014)

Did you have any success with the return of your items? My yard has just been broken into and plenty of tack, rugs riding equip gone. Where is it all going? Am absolutely gutted and am at a loss as to know how to get it back. I have followed all recommendations for rack marking and security and yet still they manage to break in and take stuff that I have worked hard to afford. I hope that they find these criminals.......


----------

